# 2017 Gen 2 Diesel ECM Regen Recall N192273630



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

I got an ECM (Engine Control Module) voluntary recall notice (*#N192273630*) on 4/13/20. 
Due to "*The engine control module in these vehicles may not adequately diagnose or illuminate the malfunction indicator lamp (check engine light) when frequent regeneration of the diesel particulate filter occurs*."
I took it in on 4/14/20. 30 minutes later, all done. Time will tell if any major differences occur.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I've had it completed on one of my 3 cars and have not seen any difference. Based on the description, the programming change was to allow a MIL (Check Engine Light) to be triggered if the car is doing regeneration events too often. This was also a recall for the 2.8 Duramax engine that has very similar engine computer programming.


----------

